# OBS screen capture API



## bruno_p (May 6, 2015)

Is there a way to start OBS and change its settings through call parameters. 
I need to start OBS from another windows program, giving a screen capture area position and width/height. Is that possible?
It would be also great to have more control of OBS via APIs and dynamically interact with OBS, like Start/Stop streaming and Preview.
Is that possible? Can I get some tips on how to do it?


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2015)

Well you can create a front-end for it if that's what you want to do.  You'd import the libobs library.  If you are familiar with the C programming language then you should have some understanding of how to do so.


----------

